# S.A.D. (Slingshot Acquisition Disorder)



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

So I think I have it, and I think it's bad! I am a noob, but I already have 3 slingshots with a 4th on it's way. My SWMBO (she who must be obeyed) is going to kill me! She saw the arrival of slingshots number 1 and 2, she was OK with that. I told her one was for our son (ha-ha). Then when number 3 arrived I got the look. She doesn't even know number 4 will be arriving soon. What do I do? Can I blame our son, is there a cure, do I need counseling? Or do I just give in? She married me, right! She has to accept it! She was even out shooting with me the other day (Ya gotta love a hot chick with a slingshot!). Maybe that's it, I get her addicted too! What do you guys think? Will it work? :rolling:


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Good luck with that.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It could happen!

My wife has 4 or 5 of her own now, including two Dankungs and an SPS. She can't wait for the ECST in June so she can outshoot some people


----------



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

M_J you are a lucky man!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

RNMike said:


> M_J you are a lucky man!


Indeed!

I still didn't tell her I shot a hole in the closet door, though. Everyone has a breaking point :iono:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Valentine's day is coming up, dress up as cupid & slingbow her with a chocolate tipped arrow; explain to her that you needed that particular slingshot as a prop.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

They get used of it in time... sort of..


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I understand "the look". I don't get it as often anymore...I think she gave up on me. I started this venture last April and now have over 65 in my collection. If there is help available, please....please.....keep it as far away from me as possible. :lol:


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

M_J said:


> RNMike said:
> 
> 
> > M_J you are a lucky man!
> ...


Yes, it is the accidental damage that causes the most marital disharmony. So far The Man has been very tolerant of the damage done by my fork and frame hits , especially as it will be him that has to replaster the long corridor, Fortunately I seem to have largely resolved that problem (touch wood) but do spend a LOT more time shooting than cleaning


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

I get my packages sent to work 

Lord help me if she looks in the bag in the bottom of the wardrobe!


----------



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

Hide them well my friend. And if she finds them I can give those poor homeless slingshots a place to live.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh boy....


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't know what you are talking about. My wife was woman's Summer National's Champion three years. It was all I could do to beat her for the overall. Just get them hooked, but you might be sorry when they beat you! -- Tex


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Every time I talk to my friend Blue Skeen he mentions Bill's (Tex-Shooter) wife Nell. He says of her" Best woman shooter I ever saw and could pretty much hang with the best guy shooters I've known" She was a shooter for sure! When Old Blue says you're something with a slingshot,you can believe it! Flatband


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I would love my wife to participate in sling shooting but do not know how to get her to turn to the dark side. I will have to try a nice custom for her to persuade her possibly.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

BC-Slinger said:


> I would love my wife to participate in sling shooting but do not know how to get her to turn to the dark side. I will have to try a nice custom for her to persuade her possibly.


I bought her one of her very own. That helped...
She is very happy that it get the three of us dudes out of her house for a few hours each week. She loves the quiet time.


----------



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

If I bought my wife a custom sling, she'd know it was for me. I've tried that one before. Ha!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm not allowed to touch "her stuff." She gets very upset if I do.
I asked Little Bear to make her a matching pen and slingshot combo and he did. As a result she is very protective of her shooter.


----------



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

I'd love to see a pic!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

RNMike, I think you will be alright as long as your wife isn't Nurse Wratchet (spelling?) or a relative with a similar heartless disposition. Because a woman likes a man with a passion.

Cautionary Note; As long as it doesn't deprive her.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Also to be found here, with better resolution.
http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/8346-eb02/
And here
http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/8345-eb01/


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> IMG_2941.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this Joe. This is the way to go about it with positive reinforcement! May we all learn and imitate.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Rayshot said:


> capnjoe said:
> 
> 
> > IMG_2941.jpg
> ...


He doesn't need much help. With work like that they should be beating a path to his door! I'm not even sure he wants
this much attention. I do know that I love my friend Philip. His craftsmanship aside, he is an excellent communicator.
Even made my bigwheel faster! All I did was listen. It's a pity that listening is so far down on the average person's skill set.


----------



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

capnjoe said:


> View attachment 30254
> View attachment 30253
> Also to be found here, with better resolution.http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/8346-eb02/And herehttp://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/8345-eb01/


that is amazing work!


----------



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

I have to say she's pretty awesome, and hot too! I can't believe she puts up with me and all my hobbies/obsessions!


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

SlingDaddy said:


> I get my packages sent to work
> 
> Lord help me if she looks in the bag in the bottom of the wardrobe!


Hah that's amazing mate I do that too, then you get the "when did you get that one" question and you reply "what you've never seen that!? I've had it for ages" haha

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

